# General > Music >  why is music from caithness so bad??

## Kristafur

having heard and witnessed the vulgarity off our 'homegrown' talent...

before i start on that, why is it that there is so many musicians in caithness but they are all garbage and bring nothing new too the table, cant you people see past the fact that there is better(obviously) musicians out there(not just in caithness), thus bringing to the point in hand that why are '''''YOU'''' NOT REACHING FOR THAT POINT THAT PEOPLE LOOK UP TOO INSTEAD OFF DRY hmuping business locally when there is no business for music locally up here. 

If some place was to be the capital off musical talent (im working on it) then you'd be at the other end off the spectrum being the dogs too shouting for jumping onto other peoples laps.big wow that estrella play some banging festival, only banging going on there are real musicians thinking, oh god damn jesus they give a headache a headache.



Thats the feeling i get as a top class producer,lol, living around so much garbage in a town thats so depressing but still people add too it with there aspirations and dreams getting channeled through and distributed to our brains via hammer, tongue and anvil.


BASIC MESSAGE FOLLOWS:

GET A GRIP,


Kris4 Bt

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

Have you been drinking?? ::

----------


## Kristafur

have i been drinking??....  I wish.

Is that best line of defence you gain?... i'l understand if you are a musician and YOU'RE DRUNK but otherwise please take a back seat unless you have ur own music too showcase;

which should be self produced, recorded, mixed and pre-mastered....

not just the usual hanging balls off the 12th earl off glamis castles' family...


www.myspace.com/JUSTWAITUNTILIDROPMYSTUFF.html


good god being a caithness reject must be hard......

----------


## canuck

Most of Caithness is signed off and in the midst of slumber by now.  But once tomorrow (later today) comes around this will be a war zone.   Gosh, the admin thought that religious threads have been nasty recently.  I think that they might pale in comparison to some of the reactions that are about to burst forth on this thread.

I will support Caithness music and its quality.  There are national award winners and international award winners singing and playing north of the 58th Parallel.

----------


## Gleber2

> having heard and witnessed the vulgarity off our 'homegrown' talent...
> 
> before i start on that, why is it that there is so many musicians in caithness but they are all garbage and bring nothing new too the table, cant you people see past the fact that there is better(obviously) musicians out there(not just in caithness), thus bringing to the point in hand that why are '''''YOU'''' NOT REACHING FOR THAT POINT THAT PEOPLE LOOK UP TOO INSTEAD OFF DRY hmuping business locally when there is no business for music locally up here. 
> 
> If some place was to be the capital off musical talent (im working on it) then you'd be at the other end off the spectrum being the dogs too shouting for jumping onto other peoples laps.big wow that estrella play some banging festival, only banging going on there are real musicians thinking, oh god damn jesus they give a headache a headache.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if im from here or placed here too strip you bare on a beat.
> 
> Thats the feeling i get as a top class producer living around so much garbage in a town thats so depressing but still people add too it with there aspirations and dreams getting channeled through and distributed to our brains via hammer, tongue and anvil.
> ...


I have, in my time read some garbage on this forum, but this takes the biscuit. Crawl back under your stone. BTW, if you really have to insult us all, at least learn to write English.

----------


## trinkie

I would rather be a bad musician than an ignorant loudmouth any day !

Just what do you know about Caithness music ?
And who gives you the right to voice your opinions in such a way?

If you have something constructive to offer please go ahead.  If not, then off ye go and enjoy the music you prefer,   we in Caithness would have no problem with that.

----------


## davem

Why should anyone respond to your desperate need to upset and offend?
I am because anyone who obviously feels so superior to us mere mortals needs to wake up and 'get a grip' themself. Until you deflate your opinion of yourself and your abilities, you won't acheive anything meaningful in music, music is about collaboration and respect for people around you. The most talented musicians I have come across have been aware that music is about how far the journey can take them, they have had humility and egos far smaller than their abilities warranted.
How you got to be world class when obviously surrounded by such inferior beings is nothing short of astonishing, however should you ever want a life that is full and fulfilling try stepping into the real world 'cos thats the one most of us inhabit.

----------


## K dragon

can you believe that this guy left that insulting post, and then today put a new thread up to advertise his rap album!!

not good marketing technique.

----------


## Dreadnought

Must be hard being the only 'top class producer' in your bedroom. And Christopher is such an unrappy name... maybe MC Hoodie-wink... or Da Txt Masiv would have been better...  ::

----------


## WeeBurd

> can you believe that this guy left that insulting post, and then today put a new thread up to advertise his rap album!!
> 
> not good marketing technique.


 
K Dragon,  his post was from a couple of months ago,  but never the less, it's a lesson to other budding Kristafurs:   post an inflammatory post,  and expect some scrutiny yourself (so make sure yer own drawers are clean  ::  )!

----------


## Kristafur

haha, i posted that albums release a long time ago now so get ur facts right before you mouth off.

borrrrrinnnggggg.....


mong to the o's

----------


## golach

> K Dragon, his post was from a couple of months ago, but never the less, it's a lesson to other budding Kristafurs: post an inflammatory post, and expect some scrutiny yourself (so make sure yer own drawers are clean  )!


WeeBurd
very well said,what is it about the so called Caithness "Musicians", that come on here and insult each other and the Orgers?
Are these people so different from the rest of us? Or are they on something?

----------


## clash67

> haha, i posted that albums release a long time ago now so get ur facts right before you mouth off.
> 
> borrrrrinnnggggg.....
> 
> 
> mong to the o's


So I take it that your album must have gone platinum seeing as how you think your so much better than us Caithness musicians, by the way rappers are wanna be singers that can't hold a note, you sound like you realy think your somethin'!

----------


## Dreadnought

> you sound like you realy think your somethin'!


Doesn't _every_ 'Kevin and Perry'?  ::

----------


## WeeBurd

> haha, i posted that albums release a long time ago now so get ur facts right before you mouth off.
> 
> borrrrrinnnggggg.....
> 
> 
> mong to the o's


 
Cripes, so it is Kristafur,  silly me.  Say no more - I'll rummage in Woolies Bargain Bin for a copy. Thanks for your help  ::

----------


## Kristafur

i aint saying im anything, 
all im saying is music sux up here.
look at the cool big festival,lol, down at the riverside....what a complete waste off time.

death to covers

----------


## the_big_mac

"Kristafur"

"Only world class producer up here"

I take it your about 12 years old then?

Those that have to insult others to make themselves feel better are generally awful at what they do, and given your comments it wouldnt surprise me if thats exactly what you are.

Its funny how no-one knows who you are, dont you think?

If your soooo good you wouldnt mind giving us a sample to prove your worth now would you?

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

hmm you have a right bee in your bonnet about other peoples love in music. i have heard so many different genres of music up here and im young ive not really lived yet in comparison t alot of the musicians in the town. 

so please tell me what makes a musician good. because ive never met a rapper that can write orchestral scores play a fugue on piano. anyone can arrange midi on a computer which is basically the backing to rap. so what makes you so much better than anyone else then?

if you feel so strongly about this why dont u bleeding do something about it then eh. why dont you?

----------


## MadPict

Why do I picture a Tartan Ali G?.....

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

ha ha thatd be about right

----------


## Jeid

Hahaha... this is probably the best post I've read in the music forum in a long time. And for once... I actually have to agree with Gleber2(shock eh?).

World class producer? You make me laugh. Seriously. STOP YOUR INANE COMMENTARY!

If you're such a "world class" producer, then, where are your recording facilities based so us musicians can test them out? Oh... that's right, you don't have any.

If you're gonna come onto these boards and make a fool of yourself, you could at least have some basis for your arrogance.

You should also probably finish doing your standard grades as well. Your spelling leaves a lot to the imagination. Crack that, then work on your grammar. It's so difficult to read such rubbish when you use words such as "sux".

I look forward to hearing your music... and laughing.  :Grin:

----------


## veekay

I have just logged on and can't believe what I am reading. OK so not all music around is to my taste but all I have heard locally has been good, some has been outstanding and occassionaly it has ben magnificent,  

I suggest Kristafur you know nothing about music or you are just rattling cages to get a reaction

----------


## Gleber2

> Hahaha... this is probably the best post I've read in the music forum in a long time. And for once... I actually have to agree with Gleber2(shock eh?).
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gonna come onto these boards and make a fool of yourself, you could at least have some basis for your arrogance.
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing your music... and laughing.


Your first statement was a shock.
As for the second statement, young Jeid, maybe you should practice what you preach? :Grin:  LOL.  Just kidding, honest.
The third statement I must agree with.

----------


## Niall Fernie

I'm going to give this guy the chance to retract all of his statements or I can post up the MP3 he sent to us for adding to the web site. (something you might like to take a baseball bat to  ::  )

It's his choice and as someone who has already been banned from the forum under a previous name (anyone remember the "dirtywicker forum"?)

This is a one off deal that he can accept or not (or I can simply apply the previously well earned ban to his account)...

----------


## Dreadnought

Please... oh PLEASE post up the MP3!!

----------


## clash67

yeah Niall post the MP3 and lets have a listen to this guy who has insulted the whole Caithness music comunity, I'm sure we could all do with a laugh.lol

----------


## Gleber2

> yeah Niall post the MP3 and lets have a listen to this guy who has insulted the whole Caithness music comunity, I'm sure we could all do with a laugh.lol


I wonder what he would have made of the music we played last night, Clash67.

Having read the name of one of his fellow musicians I can understand where he is coming from. After all, they did exclaim to anyone who would listen, that they were the best band in the world.
Post the MP3 Niall. Can you tell us why you haven't posted up before now.

----------


## clash67

> I wonder what he would have made of the music we played last night, Clash67.
> 
> .


The music we played last night is OUT OF HIS LEAGUE. By the way thanks Gleber2 I realy enjoyed the jam last night.
I hope Niall posts that MP3 so we can let the dogs loose on it.lol

----------


## WeeBurd

Oh Niall, do post the MP3,  I'll spread the word to P-Diddy & Eminem to log onto the Org in anticipation....

----------


## suz1

fernie u dont want 2 drag me into this chap nuttin 2 do with me beatties loud mouth ok 
al sort him the nxt time i c him 4 shoutin off his mouth but u beter keep ma name out ur mouth ok chap ::  



    yours ebo take it no chance o some publicity with my album then

----------


## Dreadnought

> fernie u dont want 2 drag me into this chap nuttin 2 do with me beatties loud mouth ok 
> al sort him the nxt time i c him 4 shoutin off his mouth but u beter keep ma name out ur mouth ok chap 
> 
> 
> 
> yours ebo take it no chance o some publicity with my album then


Can anyone translate what this means?

----------


## WeeBurd

> Can anyone translate what this means?


It means "Do leave my darling boyfriend alone,  I know he has a rather large mouth, but I love him for his kind heart. No,  really I do".

Hope that helps Dreadnought.

----------


## MadPict

> Can anyone translate what this means?



I am glad I am not the only one......... ::

----------


## connieb19

Where can we get a hold of the CD?  i've heard one song on myspace and to be honest I liked it and would like to hear more.

----------


## Buttercup

[quote=suz1;141229]fernie u dont want 2 drag me into this chap nuttin 2 do with me beatties loud mouth ok 
al sort him the nxt time i c him 4 shoutin off his mouth but u beter keep ma name out ur mouth ok chap ::  

*And I thought it was just Rap I had a problem understandin'! *

----------


## highlander

LOL LOL thank-you weeburd

----------


## canuck

> Can anyone translate what this means?


Gosh, now I am worried, cuz I did understand it. I must stop reading these music threads. I have learned a whole new language by accident.

----------


## acameron

"JANE, go and boost up my beatbox a minute, some dude on here dissin ma hommies"


Yo yo yo

Hey Kristafur your time is nigh,
Given it all that, while i eat my pie,
Readin the forum and dinkin ma tea
Spied your little statement, it affected me.

Im no rapper as you can see,
My trousers are too high, and theres no bling on me,
You’re a class producer I hear you cry,
Is there a multi million selling album I can buy?

Your little thread has brought some scowl,
Maybe you want to be the next Simon Cowell,
As you see you brought a reaction,
And you might get the boot for your infraction.

All you do now is say you’re wrong,
And everyone might listen to your little song,
Nothing wrong with eating a little humble pie,
Either that or say bye-bye.

To my homies - Respect

PS. If any of my homies has a hoe that they don’t require, I could do with it for my garden.

Peace out

----------


## WeeBurd

> It means "Do leave my darling boyfriend alone, I know he has a rather large mouth, but I love him for his kind heart. No, really I do".
> 
> Hope that helps Dreadnought.


Apologies,  I made a slight error in translation,  it should read "Do leave my rascal of an ex-boyfriend alone, I know he has a very large mouth which is why I left him, but dash me,  he's now trying to big-up his own music off my already internationally established name.  His music is not as good as mine, so please don't buy his CD,  buy mine.  Thank you for you  time, kind people of the .Org. Much love to you all."

Phew,  hope my mis-translation didn't cause any trouble for anyone  ::  .

----------


## florence

> Again... any translations would be useful, thanks.


 
makes perfect sense 2 me. Doubt whether anybody from Essex could understand a word we say up here anyway ......

----------


## Dreadnought

Thanks for that Weebird! Beats me why these people insist on typing while wearing boxing gloves...

----------


## Buttercup

> makes perfect sense 2 me. Doubt whether anybody from Essex could understand a word we say up here anyway ......


*Sorry but I have to agree with Dreadnought on this one. I was born and bred here and I couldn't make head nor tail of it till WeeBurd translated it for us. *

----------


## Dreadnought

> makes perfect sense 2 me. Doubt whether anybody from Essex could understand a word we say up here anyway ......


There are people who write like that down here too, I don't understand a word of what they're saying either!

----------


## stratman

I guess Kristafur must be about 10 years old and I have not yet been aquainted with the Caithness music scene.

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

hey connie wats the link to his myspace i wanna hear this tune he he

----------


## Jeid

> I'm going to give this guy the chance to retract all of his statements or I can post up the MP3 he sent to us for adding to the web site. (something you might like to take a baseball bat to  )
> 
> It's his choice and as someone who has already been banned from the forum under a previous name (anyone remember the "dirtywicker forum"?)
> 
> This is a one off deal that he can accept or not (or I can simply apply the previously well earned ban to his account)...


I'll give you a pound if you post it  ::

----------


## Jeid

> As for the second statement, young Jeid, maybe you should practice what you preach? LOL.  Just kidding, honest.


To quote an old man... "aye right"  :Wink:  ::

----------


## sassylass

> "JANE, go and boost up my beatbox a minute, some dude on here dissin ma hommies"
> 
> 
> Yo yo yo
> 
> Hey Kristafur your time is nigh,
> Given it all that, while i eat my pie,
> Readin the forum and dinkin ma tea
> Spied your little statement, it affected me.
> ...


acameron, may I have your autograph pleeeeeeze :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

> To quote an old man... "aye right"


You doubt me? Would I lie to a child? ::

----------


## Niall Fernie

I'm not going to post up the MP3 as I think he's taken enough flack.  Anyway he's got an album coming out (which I doubt contains this track) so I'm sure that will speak for itself.  Plus I'm not going to pit genre against genre as thats a complete waste of time.

As for not posting it before, I was going to (and possibly still might) build an MP3 section in the Arts index but have just never had the time.  Things like MySpace have kind of taken away the need as artists can already get free space for their music.

----------


## Jeid

> You doubt me? Would I lie to a child?


I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time pops  ::

----------


## Gleber2

> I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time pops


Hurt to the quick, bairn!! Lying is the way of the insecure man and against my beliefs. ::   Would I lie to a child.?

----------


## Jeid

> Would I lie to a child.?


If you'd asked me ten years ago, I could answer this question  :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

> If you'd asked me ten years ago, I could answer this question


Years do not the man make! ::

----------


## Jeid

Someone else always says it better... So, to quote the great Albert Einstein

"People like you and I, though mortal of course like everyone else, do not grow old no matter how long we live...We never cease to stand like curious children before the great mystery into which we were born"

We're all children at heart  :Grin:

----------


## Gleber2

> Someone else always says it better... So, to quote the great Albert Einstein
> 
> "People like you and I, though mortal of course like everyone else, do not grow old no matter how long we live...We never cease to stand like curious children before the great mystery into which we were born"
> 
> We're all children at heart


How you and I can engage in a humorous exchange without rancour in a thread which is all nasty and insulting, is beyond me. Maybe there is a chance of peace in the world! Let this be an end to this exchange until the next time. One last statement, "Look before you leap"!!!!! ::

----------


## Blast!

This is by far the most entertaining post i've read on the Org in a long while.

Class!!!  :Smile:

----------


## moncur

Hey guys, just back on the pc after a busy weekend and seen this thread. Who does this guy think he is? Uppiebalad??!! I also noticed that after his initial statement he has only posted 3 replies without much of a spiel in his defence.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

DOOM BAP BA-DOOM DOOM BAP, DOOM BAP BA-DOOM DOOM BAP

I'm a caithness chiel & I'm goin' bald
I'm 26 & feelin' auld

YAWNNNNNNNN

this is comedy when's the slot on ITV (sorry STV)

----------


## Kristafur

tell you what niall, 
we need to have words.

Originally Posted by Niall Fernie  
I'm going to give this guy the chance to retract all of his statements or I can post up the MP3 he sent to us for adding to the web site. (something you might like to take a baseball bat to  ) 


you best phone me on 07731710083

----------


## Dreadnought

> tell you what niall, 
> we need to have words.


 

Ooooo-oooooh! 



 ::

----------


## unicorn

wow how clever to post your telephone number!! every musician in caithness you just annoyed can call to give you a piece of their mind duhhhhhh.

----------


## Dreadnought

> wow how clever to post your telephone number!! every musician in caithness you just annoyed can call to give you a piece of their mind duhhhhhh.


 
Or post it to Simon Cowell. Young Christopher here is obviously just what he's been looking for!

----------


## Kristafur

anyone else who wants to voice there opinion in a personal way,and not the way i did voicing my opinion through your lacks off talent and that was it,you can phone me too...

whats at smell in here?? *sniff sniff*

----------


## MadPict

His phone number is there for all to see on his 'soundclick' page....




> why is it that there is so many musicians in caithness but they are all garbage and bring nothing new too the table,





> anyone else who wants to voice there opinion in a personal way,and not the way i did


Hmm, not a personal attack on Caithness musicians that then....

----------


## unicorn

you have a point Dreadnought I am sure kristafur is prime time viewing for a Saturday nite, he has proved hugely entertaining here lol. the smell may just be teenage BO change your t-shirt lol.

----------


## Jeid

I wouldn't waste my breath phoning him... I think all the musicians in Caithness are big enough to laugh this off... but childish enough to laugh at his music  :Grin:

----------


## WeeBurd

> anyone else who wants to voice there opinion in a personal way,and not the way i did voicing my opinion through your lacks off talent and that was it,you can phone me too...
> 
> whats at smell in here?? *sniff sniff*


OK, Kristafur,  everyone's had a laugh at your expense,  really you should just rise above it now.  I fear you're heading to an all familiar place... clink  ::

----------


## Kristafur

does that bother me??

i dont be thinking so, who'll hurt most??

----------


## Dreadnought

But am I bovvered tho? Eh? Am I bovvered? I AIN'T BOVVERED!  ::

----------


## Gleber2

This child should be pitied not hated. He obviously has great problems and we should be more understanding. It must be difficult to live being so retarded and ignorant. He may indeed be a budding genius who will shock us all.

----------


## Abdullah

> This child should be pitied not hated. He obviously has great problems and we should be more understanding. It must be difficult to live being so retarded and ignorant. He may indeed be a budding genius who will shock us all.


A savant? ::

----------


## WeeBurd

> This child should be pitied not hated. He obviously has great problems and we should be more understanding. It must be difficult to live being so retarded and ignorant. He may indeed be a budding genius who will shock us all.


Bless him,  I've actually met Kristafur,  although I doubt he'll realise that.  I think he's misunderstood...  attitude is never endearing,  only frustrating.  Just be yourself,  Kristafur, tell us rap is more your thing than guitars so you've pulled together some stuff and would love some feedback.  Don't tell us all musicians are complete tosh, and you're the only person worth listening to - it only aggrivates people. ::

----------


## Gleber2

> A savant?


As in idiot savant?

----------


## Jeid

As Mr.T would say... "I pity da fool"

----------


## Reev

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Hey guys, i take a few days off and 

YAY, FIGHT TIME

ITS ON, bout time, lol, , so we have mr Kristafur (or as im gonna call ya Little miss Krissy, yet another sissy boy) with the allmighty greatness, why post your number on the website, looking foir a "partner" a "friend", lol

must say, loving the post, YAY

anotehr to hate the cover bands, i reckon Little miss Krissy is yet ANOTHER wannabe duress act, rebelling, maybe he calls him self "DOOR" yes or "DOORess"

YEAH, another one to join the already massive list of wannabe me's

ill give you a call, let me find my phone..........fun time happy time, 

MWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

 ::

----------


## Abdullah

> As in idiot savant?


Yes, that's the one. :Wink:

----------


## Abdullah

Dunno about wanabe duress but I think he's under it. ::

----------


## Jeid

In all honesty, I think I've fallen in love with Kristafur.

Thank god he posted his number  :Grin:

----------


## Reev

like i js said to you jeid

DP

MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :: 

DP this "07731710083"

its little Miss Krissy's number

YAY

----------


## Dreadnought

First there was Puff Daddy aka P Diddy, then there was Fifty Cent aka Fiddy, now we have Kristafur aka Divvy Troosers.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> This child should be pitied not hated. He obviously has great problems and we should be more understanding. It must be difficult to live being so retarded and ignorant. He may indeed be a budding genius who will shock us all.


I was just about to say this. 

Just because someone is a / idiot/ fool/ ignorant (delete as appropriate) does not neccessarily mean their music is/ would be terrible. A lot of my friends (in bands) are some of the nicest people I've had the pleasure of coming into contact with, but that doesn't mean I like their music. In fact, I don't really like their music in the main. Same goes for a lot of bands whose members I really detest, nasty pieces of work that you wouldn't want to be associated with - their music is, quite often, fantastic. So I'll refrain judgment on the dude her until I've heard his music. A numpty all the same, though.

----------


## Ann

What's that saying again?....

Oh yes! There's no such thing as bad publicity!  :Wink:

----------


## MagicalTrevor

I skipped half the thread because looks like a lot of "flaming" is going on (or whatever the kids call it these days)....

The reason I write is because if what he is trying to get at is there is no "talent" in caithness - He would be hugely wrong. 

For a start you have to appreciate the population of Caithness is akin to a large town/small city like Inverness. How many bands that have "made it" do you know from anywhere in Scotland other thn Glasgow or Edinburgh - I bet you could count on one hand. Caithness is simply very small and thats why there arent many recognised talent.

Cant be bothered writing much more but other factors working against us are most youngsters with any talent hit University at around 17, facilities/practice rooms are limited, local talent nights are few and far between and public interest in rock nights is uncertain.

At the end of the day its circumstances that force bands away from caithness as the climate doesnt allow bands to be sustainable.

----------


## Bingobabe

MMMMMMMM well i think i know who this person is !!! I didnt realize that kristafur could speak properly never mind rap!!!!But saying that havent heard his music so i cant really comment.

Much more used to seeing him getting thrown out of bars and hurling abuse at the owners so maybe his lyrics contain alot of swear words that would fit the bill i dare say!!!! ::

----------


## angela5

LOL, entertaining read. ::

----------


## nikki

I don't see how this guy thinks he has the right to judge everyone else. for one thing, he seems to "specialize" if you can call it that, in a different genre of music to the rest of the musically talented people in Caithness. second thing is, many of the bands in caithness are made up of very talented people, who don't expect to become famous, or are just doing it for fun. The main reason for my interest in music is because i enjoy it, and its something i can enjoy participating in with other people. even if u spent 5 minutes at the music-link-media youth club in wick you would realise that there are alot of talented youths in wick, and these are people who are just beginning to create music. they may not play alot of original songs, but many are in the process of writing songs. u may not have realised that it's alot harder to write good songs as opposed to rap songs, rather than just lyrics and a beat you need chord structure and a melody, and alot more on top of that.
  now im not opposed to rap music, i like quite alot of it, but when somebody as arrogant as kristafur slags off all caithness musicians, many of whom im close friends with, and many more of whom are probably far more talented than he could ever be, then expects us to support his album, then it kinda annoys me. annoys me alot actually. phew, rant over.

----------


## Saxo01

I come over to thurso to see my soulmates of over 30 years every year ive seen live music in the newmarket & the grove many times, You simply cant beat live music well done you guys that get up & go for it, Dont ever stop

----------


## Blast!

Could someone please kindly post a link to the immortal Kristafur's myspace. Or some other link so i can have a good chuckle while i sit here bored, ANYTHING to hear this Gansta' Rap from the 'ghetto'  :Wink:   side of the county.

Oh and Naill....i'll doubt Jeid's offer of a pound. Let me make that a little clearer....

£2 if you post the mp3!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

I'm guessing you mean double young sir?

I've heard it... lol  :Grin:

----------


## Blast!

Um....yeah  :Smile: 

Maybe i should start proof-reading my posts!

----------


## MadPianoPlayer

You seem not to understand that it is our tradtionaly music and i think that you should NOT have anything to do with music if that is the way you are going to recat about it. You dont know much about our music and i think that you have no right to say someone is drunk when they were only defending our music! AND you dont call anyone in Caithness a reject as you must be the reject if you cant enjoy our music. if you are to reply to this message then email me! You dont know the meaning of the word MUSIC!

----------


## TazHowlinGael

There are some good musicians in Thurso Mr rapper on the crapper the point i do agree with is well if i picked you up correctly is the lack off quality venues, there is just nowere decent to play and yes Thurso is boring, that's why musicians in Caithness who are in bands or starting up bands should make it there priority to get the hell out off this place and play elsewere.

Taz. (bass player from the Howling Gaels)

----------


## clash67

> There are some good musicians in Thurso Mr rapper on the crapper the point i do agree with is well if i picked you up correctly is the lack off quality venues, there is just nowere decent to play and yes Thurso is boring, that's why musicians in Caithness who are in bands or starting up bands should make it there priority to get the hell out off this place and play elsewere.
> 
> Taz. (bass player from the Howling Gales)


taz edit your message to respell Gaels..just a slip I know but it bugs me lol. :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

> taz edit your message to respell Gaels..just a slip I know but it bugs me lol.


Even though it's your original name!!!! ::

----------


## clash67

> Even though it's your original name!!!!


Yes you're right there gleber2 but that was nearly 20 years ago...my oh my but time does pass so quickly. I remember recording at a certain " Red Rock Studios" those were the days.

----------


## Gleber2

> Yes you're right there gleber2 but that was nearly 20 years ago...my oh my but time does pass so quickly. I remember recording at a certain " Red Rock Studios" those were the days.


Still got the master with Henry and Marty!!!!

----------


## clash67

> Still got the master with Henry and Marty!!!!


Nooooo! Can I have a copy? Just for nostalgia. ::

----------


## Gleber2

> Nooooo! Can I have a copy? Just for nostagia.


I'll dig out the ancient technology and give you a bell.

----------


## clash67

> I'll dig out the ancient technology and give you a bell.


Thanks, I look forward to hearing how good, bad or indifferent we were back then.It will bring back a lot of memories.

----------


## Bobinovich

Gawd vintage Gaels - surely that's worth posting an MP3 or two from!!!! ::  

Anyway, I too know about the lack of venues up here - that's one of the main reasons I gave it all up some 13 years ago - just not getting enough gigs.

Before anyone else says it I know it doesn't help that we played electropop in an area where it's mainly rock, country, blues or scottish which goes.  However the problem of decent venues remains.

As for Kristafur, I did listen to the track in question and genuinely have heard worse (no comments again please  :: ) but to say that Caithness lacks musical talent is a load of tosh.  If it was not for our location I reckon many of our musicians could have made it much bigger - it's only in our favour that they choose to remain here so we can benefit.

----------


## Jeid

There really is nowhere that can be classed as a music venue. We use the Redwood for gigs, and admittedly, they are always keen and welcome us putting on gigs. Very enthusiastic. But that country bar interior. I'm sure they are working on that just now though.

It's gonna be a bit more of a venue once it's been done up... I hope!

----------


## tattoo_tearz

this nugget cannot be serious!!!? if anything its probably the bravest post i have read.....ever. seriously tho this person can only be doing this to get a reaction from everyone on here, clearly he has nothing better to do, if he was any good then he would be spending on his music rather than trying to insult people. and if those really are his opinions its ok Mr T will pitty da fool! i know i do!

----------


## Jeid

> and if those really are his opinions its ok Mr T will pitty da fool! i know i do!


Brilliant... Gotta love references to Mr.T.

----------


## cullbucket

Can you believe it - this week I saw the trailer for a new series starring Mr T (I live in America)
Its called "I Pity the Fool"
http://www.tvland.com/originals/ipitythefool/
Havent seen it yet.....
Check out "Rules for Fools" haha

----------


## BigKev

Yeah, i think this guy has problems, 

You, nor anybody has any place to say caithness music is rubbish. any part of it. Its our music and we like it that way. live with it or move out!

Just a point:- I havnt seen any live rap gigs in thurso, like................ever.

wouldnt that be interesting.......

----------


## roblovesplastic

*I am no professional musician, but I can spot talent. I play drums, decks, guitar, dance music production, as well as being involved with Thurso Youth Club. I know whether I like music of not and can say without a doubt that there is* *too** much talent in Caithness, well groovy dj’s, bands and producers.*

GROOVE ON CAITHNESS

*NUFF SAID*

----------


## cuddlepop

wow just where does this guy live?,certainly not on our planet ::  .We dont even come from Caithness and know it has a first class reputation on the music scene.
You need to get out more and stop being so egotistical ::

----------

